# When will the next Petco $1 per gallon sale be?



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Any guesses?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

in the upcoming months sometime roud:

honestly, no clue


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

June or September, but actually nobody knows. 
Last year they did so many dollar/gallon sales because of overstock.


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

I know of people who have called the store, they said June or July. I haven't called myself though and not sure whether they do all of the sales at once or if they stagger it between states.


----------



## SPKehl (Feb 3, 2012)

An employee told me they usually happen around major holidays. They thought July 4th.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The last one in our area was around the Xmas holiday so there should be one comming soon.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ya probably around July 4th


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, I really want a 40b lol


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah I hope its soon! I wanna pick up some 5s and some 2,5s and a couple 20s to derim, I mean its cool when you can get a ADA looking tank for 5$ LOL


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

The sale usually runs for 10-55 gal tanks, I have not seen it for tanks under 10 gals or over 55's


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Weird. My petco does usually. Not like I actually got any tanks when they do but Im pretty sure ive seen 5.5s for 5$ during those sales


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yep. Anything from 2.5 to whatever the largest they carry, in my experience. Different stores could have different ranges of tanks.


----------



## Masterbetta (May 10, 2012)

LB79 said:


> Yep. Anything from 2.5 to whatever the largest they carry, in my experience. Different stores could have different ranges of tanks.


So you're saying I can grab a Fluval Edge for 6/12 bucks?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Masterbetta said:


> So you're saying I can grab a Fluval Edge for 6/12 bucks?


It's only the standard tanks. The ones with the ugly black rims ya know?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I totally wanna go in there and buy a truck load of aquariums. I'd be known as 'that one guy who bought all those aquariums' forever after that.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> I totally wanna go in there and buy a truck load of aquariums. I'd be known as 'that one guy who bought all those aquariums' forever after that.


LOL yeah most people veiw me as "the guy who has all the aquariums" although im pretty sure LB79 fits right in there with me


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*40 breader!*



Noahma said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I really want a 40b lol


+1 on that!
little off the subject, but does anyone know the dimensions of a 40 breader?


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

18 wide 36 long annd 18 inches tall? not quite sure. just google it lol


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Big O said:


> +1 on that!
> little off the subject, but does anyone know the dimensions of a 40 breader?


36"x18"x16"


----------



## josh's fish (May 20, 2012)

i went a little over board when they had that sale hahah bought like 5 tanks but hey what can i say it was money well spent


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hcancino said:


> 36"x18"x16"


oh thanks for correcting me, thats kind of short isnt it.... Im thinking of buying a bunch of 5.5s and breeding-growing SOMETHING in them just for the fun of it lol


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

i went to ask the other day, and was told that they won't know until 2-3 weeks before the sell goes on. but i'm waiting for it like a small kid for christmas


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> oh thanks for correcting me, thats kind of short isnt it...


Yeah it is especially when our 60s are 24" tall. I'm looking at replacing my 60 with a 40 breeder.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

they should have one right after summer end  and one b4 kids go on summer breaks


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Their next ad is available online on Sunday if it's in there then it's national.

The petcos here only go from 10 to 55. I wish 5.5 was on sale.


----------



## mrsdorothy (Oct 12, 2003)

Patiently waiting for that sale. Want a 50g. It's a little taller than the 40 g breeder.


----------



## mrsdorothy (Oct 12, 2003)

I have an email from petco support that says it's expected in July


----------



## Masterbetta (May 10, 2012)

Aside from the $1 per gallon sale, do they do other deals for smaller tanks for like 25% off or anything like that?
They currently have a memorial day sale going on, but I'm not sure if that's only online and not in-store.


----------



## cardgenius (Mar 27, 2011)

Ive been waiting too. Need to pick up 2-3 20 longs and a 40 breeder.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Any updates? I am thinking it will be sometime in July, the 4th maybe.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone heard when the one gallon sale will be?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

It's going right now, I believe.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Pooky125 said:


> It's going right now, I believe.


Yes it is.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Thank you. I just called my local PETCO to comfirm.. Yes the sale is going on! My local store will have the sale for about three weeks. Ending about 25 JULY.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sale is still going on. Quantities are limited though. Stores only ship in a few at a time. I called 6 stores before I had luck. But now I am the proud owner of 3 40g breeders. I will be going back to the store to get one more in the morning. My Petco of purchase stated on the tags the sale is over on the 22nd. I guess Petco doesn't loose too much on these. I was told they only carry the 40gB during the $1 per gallon sale so apparent is like a special buy sale.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

I got a shiny new 55.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

wish they were rimless - but im guessing it's the old style tanks huh?


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

No rimless


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

going to pick up a 20 long tomorrow, was going to buy two, and a 40 but low on cash, and their selling out quick  but i mean is the 20 long really that good of a deal? my wife is going to kill me if i get another tank (im still currently setting up two tanks lol) so is the deal worth sleeping on the couch for a week??


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

they had every size except 20 long ughh
I guess that's the most popular size
they informed the sale is still going till the 21st =)
So I will try again


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

i found a store that has 3 left, and i talked the young girl into holding them secretly for me  but if i buy them, im so screwed gotta make a 600 dollar car payment lol and i dont even have the flow for that..... talk about PRIORITIES


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

i bought 40gal breeder $80 tax , glass top $32 and light for $25
was totally stupid 
then i found 40gal set at petsmart for $110 (tank + glass top + light)
when its on sale its only $80!!! 
and every time i see those petco sale
it hurt!!! :S

times 4....


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

petco also have those 40gal acrylic rimless tank for the best price
$193 + free shipping

cant beat the huge chain store 

im selling my fish shrimp crays... upgrading my equipment slowly

http://www.petco.com/product/110211/SeaClear-Rectangular-40-Gallon-Aquarium-Combos.aspx


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

i picked up two 20L yesterday  my wife is going to kill me but its soooo worth it!


----------



## TKimmel87 (Jun 16, 2012)

The manager at my local Petco said that they would order in any tank for the sale that they didn't have if I wanted it. Our sale is on till the 21st. He also told me that the sale usually happens around 3 times a year: January, July, October.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

joon said:


> i bought 40gal breeder $80 tax , glass top $32 and light for $25
> was totally stupid
> then i found 40gal set at petsmart for $110 (tank + glass top + light)
> when its on sale its only $80!!!
> ...


Hey, that's the exact setup I am going for,lol. Except my bottom tanks will be 4 sumps for my 40gb. But I got lucky and bought all 4 tank petco had within 24hrs. The sell pretty quick. I am even thinking about going back to get several more and turn around and sell them after the petco sale is over.


----------

